# Z Scale track plan help



## darticus (Sep 23, 2010)

Look to maybe build a coffee table or end table display. Is there somewhere I can get some track plans for Z Scale. Do they sell track set ups on the internet anywhere? Thanks Ron


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Finding track plans for Z scale may be somewhat complicated.You could look for N scale coffee table plans as there are likely some,you'd have very nice curves for Z then,quite prototypical looking.

For your tracks,check Walthers,they sell pretty much everything for model trains.


----------



## ModelWarships (Mar 11, 2013)

*Coffee table plan.*

Here's mine in current form


----------



## darticus (Sep 23, 2010)

ModelWarships said:


> Here's mine in current form


Wow! Looks large. How many train can be run at one time? What would be the area of the table top. Thanks Very much Ron


----------



## ModelWarships (Mar 11, 2013)

The grids are 4" on the plan. This was designed to fit an existing table, roughly 36" outside. See the other topic for what it looks like. I did make one change to include some of the Rokuhan double crossovers. 

I can run two trains continuously and switch the yard with a third.


----------



## darticus (Sep 23, 2010)

ModelWarships said:


> The grids are 4" on the plan. This was designed to fit an existing table, roughly 36" outside. See the other topic for what it looks like. I did make one change to include some of the Rokuhan double crossovers.
> 
> I can run two trains continuously and switch the yard with a third.


Very nice thanks for the info. Ron


----------



## darticus (Sep 23, 2010)

The track for your layout must have cost a lot. Every time I look at your layout it looks better and better. Is there a bunch of layouts to look at on the forum ? My table is only 19.5 by 45.5 inches to work with. What would be the best way to start? Just buy track and add as needed? I have to study yours and how it runs. Thanks Ron


----------



## ModelWarships (Mar 11, 2013)

I DL'd Anyrail to plan mine. In my case I already had the table. I just had to come up with a layout to work in the space available. I admit, I got a little carried away and really crammed the track in. How you do yours should reflect how you want to operate. Search around the web for other layouts until you find one that you like. Plan it out in the Anyrail program and start collecting the track you need. AZL has a good forum to help.


----------



## darticus (Sep 23, 2010)

ModelWarships said:


> I DL'd Anyrail to plan mine. In my case I already had the table. I just had to come up with a layout to work in the space available. I admit, I got a little carried away and really crammed the track in. How you do yours should reflect how you want to operate. Search around the web for other layouts until you find one that you like. Plan it out in the Anyrail program and start collecting the track you need. AZL has a good forum to help.


I'll download the program and check layouts out. Thanks Ron


----------



## darticus (Sep 23, 2010)

I did download the program but I don't see where you put in your table or surface space. How did you get the table area to put your track on.

*FOUND IT!* Thanks Ron


----------



## ModelWarships (Mar 11, 2013)

Under Settings is Width and Depth and Grid size.


----------



## darticus (Sep 23, 2010)

ModelWarships said:


> Under Settings is Width and Depth and Grid size.


Thanks Got it. Ron


----------



## darticus (Sep 23, 2010)

I think I might have a plan. Take a look and give me thoughts. Once mountains get on here it will be 25% covered. See Pics. thanks Ron


----------



## 761 (Dec 19, 2017)

That is a nice layout darticus. How is it coming along?


----------



## darticus (Sep 23, 2010)

Thanks
Going very slow as Santa has to get here to get things going again. Maybe soon! Thanks Ron


----------



## CanuckDad (Dec 11, 2017)

That's really neat, did you make the mountains yourself?


----------



## darticus (Sep 23, 2010)

Made the temporary mountains and they lift right off. I will have 4 trains running on that layout at the same time. Three trains in different directions and a little town trolely making stops. Ron


----------



## CanuckDad (Dec 11, 2017)

I like how the various colours of the ground blend....very nice


----------



## Geno the Viking (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm thinking of creating a small Z layout for the first time. What is the smallest radius one can use for the most common locomotives? Can a person buy flex track in Z like I have purchased and happily used for HO? Thanks


----------

